# Any "magic" out there to remove a relay without destroying it?



## blafo (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm trying to remove a fuel pump relay that seems cemented in. Apparently this is common, but a search has only netted me "jiggle and jiggle until it comes out." I have done that to where I'm pretty sure it's a no can do by hand, and I'm afraid levers and such are going to damage the relay or the board it's attached to. Any ingenious "trick" out there there that would be mundane if I actually knew it?
Thanks


----------



## Nofear6677 (Oct 8, 2015)

I always just used a pair of pliers with some electrical tape around the jaws.


----------

